# FlippinOut Omega Limited Edition Custom



## truthornothing (May 18, 2015)

Ok This is my second review in 2 days...As you can see my addiction grows....Well this SlingShot is Crack and the addiction just got worse.

As I said this is initial review as I just got this in my hot little hands at lunch. I like my poly frames but this is a different beast altogether. First off its a work of art Its beautiful front to back. Excellent workmanship, especially at this price point, at any price point actually. I mean its really a gorgeous frame. Smoothly sculpted.

Aesthetics aside, initial impressions of functionality. Banded easily nice banding grooves set high. This frame literally melts into my hand. All my fingers fit where they are supposed to and the palm swell locks it all in. It feels like a custom fit. I am an TTF shooter and this is an OTT but I hit my first shot( which I was afraid to fire, if I fork hit this I may shed tears.) Aligns well, I only had time to fire a few rounds. I will write more when I get off work and put more steel down range..no hex nuts for this one.


----------



## Samurai Samoht (Apr 6, 2013)

Wow, looks stunning! Congrats!

Tom


----------



## truthornothing (May 18, 2015)

I have it next to my computer at work so I can gaze upon it on occasion lol


----------



## ShootnCoastie (Jan 26, 2015)

That's real nice! I'll admit, I've eyeballed that Omega pretty hard. I'm hoping that these sell well enough that maybe they'll be a run of a TTF version.


----------



## truthornothing (May 18, 2015)

If they did I'd have to have it . My phone is a cheapo and these pics do not do it justice. I will post better ones from my camera when I get home. Its super nice.


----------



## ShootnCoastie (Jan 26, 2015)

truthornothing said:


> If they did I'd have to have it ...


Well, that's two in the shopping cart now.


----------



## truthornothing (May 18, 2015)

Ok here are some better pics here is the unopened slingshot, anticipation ....


----------



## truthornothing (May 18, 2015)

Here is a close up of this beauty


----------



## truthornothing (May 18, 2015)

and she looks great from the back side too


----------



## truthornothing (May 18, 2015)

And all banded up


----------



## truthornothing (May 18, 2015)

And the back side banded


----------



## truthornothing (May 18, 2015)

Ok it is obvious from the pics that this is one beautifu piece of workmanship. Hats off to Nathan.

I had a chance to get a little more intimate with her this evening. The more I shoot it the better I like it. The OTT is still taking a little getting used to but I am hitting my focus targets(1 in and 1.5 inch) at ten meters as long as I pay attention. One thing I do really like about the over the top configuration is that the bands do not get as twisted up as with TTF and its easier to reset.

This thing feels like a part of my hand. I am still afraid of fork hitting it, that would be heartbreaking...but I did break my promise and shoot some hex nuts ....no problemas....I am very happy with this frame and feel at the price its a bargain.....unfortunately it has indeed fueled my addiction and i am already thinking what's next .......I am going to save for a full on custom...I think I am going to get Nathan to pimp my Peerless


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

It amazes me the variety of colors and designs I see on this forum. This baby is a sweet sweet honey alright. She oughta please you more than a real honey! I can see why your ex squeeze may have been jealous and called slingshotery stupid. If it's stupid and it does you good, then just go stupid! "Stupid is as stupid does" Forrest Gump. Anyway, I can imagine the elation you felt when you opened the bag and handled it. I can think of a lot of ways to spend money and not get this keepsake (and shootsake!) as a result.

Do yourself a favor, shoot only the ammo you think can't cause a fork hit. Your shooting style of a jaw anchor will be less risky than butterflies. I'd use only cylindrical or spherical in this one...save others which are not so spendy for hex and rocks etc.. I have one of rebar that is our "Butt Ugly Monster" BUM, that is for rocks, LOL.


----------



## truthornothing (May 18, 2015)

Yep it was worth more than the price. Its quality craftsmanship you can feel. Its buttery smooth. I like it a lot

.It wasn't a squeeze it was a potential squeeze. My ex squeeze that left me a month ago thought my slingshots were cool. Her I didn't want to go.


----------



## ShootnCoastie (Jan 26, 2015)

You know you're making things difficult by posting nice pictures.


----------



## truthornothing (May 18, 2015)

Yes I know and if you click on them a second time they get even bigger. I just wanted you guys to see the attention to detail and to do that you have to be able to see the details. My phone cam sucks my new Camera is pretty sweet ...She is "Purdy" though


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Nice looking shooter...Hold the slingshot side ways....look down the top band...(make sure the top band covers the bottom band) so they look like

one band...sit your target right on top of the top band & pull back & shoot......

I have all my slingshots banded for OTT..but I hold sideways To shoot....A couple a for tubes..I shoot all my slingshots sideways...

I use a fix anchor point as my right ear lobe....I use 99% of the time 5/16" ammo....Best to ya

~AKAOldmiser


----------

